# Como simular PIC16f84A en multisim?



## mark_8916 (Nov 7, 2011)

Que tal como estan, mi problema es que no puedo simular una serie de luces, el programa del pic lo hice en ccs y en proteus funciona bien, pero en multisim no responde, no se si exista algun problema de compatibilidad por la forma de programar o no agregue bien el archivo .hex , les agradeceria mucho su ayuda, anexo el diagrama de conexion


----------



## Sainicus (Nov 7, 2011)

No sabía que en multisim se podían simular microcontroladores.. estas seguro de eso???


----------



## mark_8916 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh si claro, en el multisim 11 q tengo solo trae muy pocos, entre ellos el 16f84a, no se si se tenga que agregar librerias para tener el 16f877a


----------

